# Critical Care and Consults same day



## Corrbelle (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is the scenerio.
Pt is transfered to our facility to ER dept then to PICU. Child is 13 with nuerologic damage.
Our practice employees the Pedi intensivist and the Pedi Nuerosurgeon.
The Pedi nuerosurgeon consults and spends the whole evening with the pt.
The PICU doc then follows the patient as well, and monitor critical care needs.
Can the Pedi nuero doc bill for the consult 99255 and the critical 99291 and 99292 based on time? or would it be more appropriate to bill prolonged services 99358 and 99359.
And can the PICU doc bill for his services and time 99291 and 99292 based on the time for the same day. 
All this happened on one day and the patient expired. 
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------

